
The coding languages that will get you a job at Google - ekoutanov
https://news.efinancialcareers.com/uk-en/3002761/coding-languages-for-a-job-at-google
======
ufarooqi
Well yes these 4 are mostly used but unless you code in some completely
unknown language, choice of language won’t affect your candidacy.

